
Ask HN: What can i do to study abroad? - maroox88
So i&#x27;m an Egyptian at the last year of high-school which is the most crucial and life changing year of all
and you have to get at least 95% grade or more to have an opportunity at Fucking LIFE!! 
((yes we use the percentage system as retarded and backwards as it sounds))<p>-so i want to study abroad specially in these following countries: {{Finland(University of Helsinki)&#x2F;Germany&#x2F;USA&#x2F;Canada}}
any country that truly values the educational system and treat the students well.<p>so my question(S) is&#x2F;are:-
1-what are the requirements do i have to have to move and study abroad?! 
2-is there any cheap way to approach these tuition fees?!
3-what are the precautions do i have to take so nothing would get in my way studying abroad?!<p><i>Simply please explain what in the absolute F</i><i></i> do i have to do to study abroad?!!
*cause it seems really complex<p>THANKS FOR READING...PLEASE HELP ME I&#x27;M ON THE VERGE OF ENDING IT ALL :)
======
mtmail
For Germany see [http://www.internationale-
studierende.de/en/home/](http://www.internationale-studierende.de/en/home/)
and the 'entry into Germany' part [http://www.internationale-
studierende.de/en/prepare_your_stu...](http://www.internationale-
studierende.de/en/prepare_your_studies/entry_into_germany/visa/)

